
This Startup Does Not Exist - oschn
https://thisstartupdoesnotexist.com/hn
======
solarkraft
Interestingly the submission from 35 minutes ago has gained a lot more
traction than this one (it would've pointed to the same discussion page hadn't
you added the "/hn" to the link):

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19253829](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19253829)

------
jacopofar2
Is it my impression or lately there's a boom of generated sites? Like
[https://pirolisi.ml/](https://pirolisi.ml/) or Polygen

